# Raceglaze Paint Cleanse Pre Wax Cleaner.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I was given the following product to see how it compares with the products I normally use.

*The Product:* Raceglaze Paint Cleanse Pre Wax Cleaner. Supplied By Mark @ Raceglaze

www.raceglaze.co.uk

From the Internet.

Paint Cleanse 
Pre Wax Cleaner. 
Essential preparation to eliminate fine scratches, wax, oxidation and impurities before applying Crem Perfection or 42 or 55 wax. Contains no coarse abrasives, which harm and shorten paint life. Easy to apply and remove, restores true colour and deep shine.
Uage tip: remove before product dries, if too late, mist with water.

Pack: 250ml 
Price: £8.99
Product Code: RG3

*Packaging:*
This was a sample pot so N/A.

*Product & Fragrance:*
The colour and smell of the product is amazing really nice smell that reminded me of my granny's kitchen when she was baking (sorry but that's me being honest)

*The Test:*
For this test I decided to use a 2010 Land rover Freelander in Metallic Black. This vehicle was booked in for a new car prep with no machining needed so I thought this would give the fairest test possible as no additional clarity will be added from prior polishing.
The instructions say to apply by hand but being lazy by nature and this being rather large I decided to apply it using a Megs G220 with a 3M waffle finishing pad at speed 4. 
2 Small pea sized dollops were place on the pad a 12 and 6 positions and applied first at speed 1 when speed 4 until worked into the area I worked a panel at a time and left for a few minutes and removed with a microfiber cloth.

*The Pictures:*







*My Findings:*
WOW WOW WOW.. the fleck in the paint started to pop out at me the finish was glossy and to be honest I could have left it like that and nobody would have questioned me, this stuff is very very good and I have to admit that it blew me away…

*DW Rating: 100%*










*Conclusion:*
I can talk for hours about my findings but to be honest there is only one question I need to answer. Would I buy this product and use it on regular details. As for value for money I think it is a no brainer. personally I love the product and I think a 250mm bottle will go for a long time if used sparinly (not much product is needed) so I find it very reasonable indeed.

YES if you don't have this in your garage then you are mad. It's as simple as that. I was amazed at the finish and after all its only a pre wax cleaner for goodness sake this product is not meant to be this good.. Buy it you won't regret it…


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Raceglaze Paint Cleanse Pre Wax Cleaner*

*Price & Availability*
£8.99 for 250ml direct from Razeglaze

*Used on:*
VW Golf Shadow Blue - Bonnet

*Product Information and Instructions:*
Essential preparation to eliminate fine scratches, wax, oxidation and impurities before applying Crem Perfection or 42 or 55 wax. Contains no coarse abrasives, which harm and shorten paint life. Easy to apply and remove, restores true colour and deep shine.

Uage tip: remove before product dries, if too late, mist with water. 
A superb product beloved for its ease of use, fantastic deep shine and no side effects.

*Packaging:*
Nice and simple to the point packaging, giving all the required details, including how to use. Has the standard considtency of Raceglaze products and therefore is easily recognisable.








(sorry its on its side!)

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
It is a slightly runny liquid, almost pinkish in colour. There is no fragrance to be noted.

*Cutting and Cleaning Power:*
Being a pre wax cleanser this product I was solely judging upon its ability to clean and prepare the surface prior to waxing. I used this on half my bonnet, applying a small amount to the applicator pad and working in before buffing off. It was noticable that the side of the bonnet I had used this on felt much slicker and cleaner to hand, with a microfibre being anle to slide right off when placed on the bonnet. This product gave great cleaning ability and the surface was squeeky clean ready for waxing.

*Ease of use:*
Applied with a foam applicator this product is a dream to take on and off. The consitency is just right in order to get small amounts on the pad to work in. While working the product it retains a smooth feel and a little goes a long way. Thoroughly easy to use product where some pre wax cleansers can feel "dry" against the paint and not go a long way this one certainly does.

*Application Pictures:
*









*Before:*









*After:*









*Finish:*
The surface felt cleaner than that of the other side which was not treated with the pre wax cleanser. I didn't feel that the product itself added anything to the shine, instead just leaving the paintwork feeling cleaner.

I then went on to apply RG42 on top of this, and this product came into its own. On the side I spplied the paint cleanse to the wax spread nice and easy, a little going a long way to making a thin layer. However on the other side of the bonnet where it wasn't used the wax required slightly more work and did not feel that it spread as nicely as the other.

*Value:*
I would consider this product to hold extremely good value, as the tub I have I think I could do 2-4 cars with and it is a small pot. The full size version I would anticipate lasting a good while as a pre wax cleanser is not necessarily used every time you clean the car.

*Overall DW rating: 84%*









*Overall:*
I did enjoy this product and the using of it, feeling that it left a nice clean surface and did its job perfectly. I have given it 84% as it is good at what it does but I was not blown away. Again this would also be better if it was equipped with a dispenser spout in order to control the product more.

Thanks to Razeglaze for the sample.


----------

